# Ginger bread spice or your favorite spice recipe



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

*Ingredients*

2 Tablespoons ground cinnamon.
2 Tablespoons ground ginger.
2 Tablespoons ground allspice.
1 Tablespoon ground nutmeg.
1 Tablespoon ground cloves.
Pinch of black pepper.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

*Easy Homemade Christmas Baileys*
DECEMBER 6, 2016

*Christmas spiced easy homemade Baileys is a perfect last minute gift, quick to make but not quick to forget.*
*

Ingredients:
Makes 2 cups

1 tablespoon Nutella
2/3 cup spiced rum (like Captain Morgan)
1 cup half and half or heavy cream
½ cup powdered sugar
1 ½ teaspoon Gingerbread spice

Directions:

In a small bowl blend together Nutella and rum until Nutella is dissolved. Slowly stir in heavy cream. Add powdered sugar and Gingerbread spice and whisk until sugar has dissolved. If there are lumps, strain the mixture through a fine mash sieve or cheesecloth. Alternatively, combine all ingredients in a blender. Fill clean glass bottles and refrigerate overnight to allow for flavors to blend. Store in the refrigerator for up to two months. Shake well before using.

https://all-thats-jas.com/2016/12/easy-homemade-christmas-baileys.html#.WAIFMZLA
*


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

crabapple said:


> *Easy Homemade Christmas Baileys*
> DECEMBER 6, 2016
> 
> *Christmas spiced easy homemade Baileys is a perfect last minute gift, quick to make but not quick to forget.*
> ...


This sounds good I never had Christmas Baileys.
C.B., Thanks for recipe


----------

